# Post a pic of your Trek



## revrnd (Nov 23, 2005)

I just got my '07 SU200 & thought I'd start a thread for Trek pics.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Nice machine! I like the SU bikes.


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

2006 trek 1500 - my first venture into road cycling. 

<img src="http://www.adecadentexistence.com/images/random/2006%20trek.jpg">

speedplay pedals | trek cages | fiznk arione (not pictured) | full ultegra 10spd sans crank (105)

for the money, i have nothing to complain about. it has made my entry extremely enjoyable. thinking about a project one madone next.


----------



## edmrider (Oct 13, 2005)

2100 - got it last year - purely stock. Just rolled 1500km, despite more days on my mtb.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

*A Little Old and a Little New*

1995 Trek OCLV with Dura Ace 10 Speed, Zero Gravity brakes, Storck Power Arm carbon cranks and Old School Spinergy Rev-X Wheels


----------



## Coppi51 (May 30, 2002)

Here's my 03 5900...been my trusty racing machine for the past few years...


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

this was mine (will be replaced in 2007 by a madone ssl 6.9 frameset). loved it!


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

*Ssl 5.9*

here's my ride... absolutely wonderful to ride and handle. Cant see myself wanting a new frame but I might get a new frame anyway just to try something else.


Cellphone camera quality (selected VGA coz any better resolutions would make the file size too big. DAMN IT.. How do you guys take quality pics? I have a 4MP digi cam but I guess the file size would be too big.. Not to mention the dimensions.. :idea: It's driving me nuts. )


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

uzziefly said:


> here's my ride... absolutely wonderful to ride and handle. Cant see myself wanting a new frame but I might get a new frame anyway just to try something else.
> 
> 
> Cellphone camera quality (selected VGA coz any better resolutions would make the file size too big. DAMN IT.. How do you guys take quality pics? I have a 4MP digi cam but I guess the file size would be too big.. Not to mention the dimensions.. :idea: It's driving me nuts. )


Man I love the nike trek paint job!!!! 

As for pics, take a high quality pic with your camera, put it on your computer. Download a program called "Pixresizer". Its free and deadly simple. It will resize the photo for you to the size of your choice. Or I can do it for you, just PM me.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*2004 5500 Last of the Breed*

Here is my 5500. Have added a few things including Mavic ES wheels, CK headset. I wll NEVER part with this one.


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

bboseley said:


> Here is my 5500. Have added a few things including Mavic ES wheels, CK headset.


nice except for that horrible bar tape. :mad2: 


bboseley said:


> I wll NEVER part with this one.


i bet you will! i always said i'll never part with mine. but there will come a day where you see a new one, a nicer one, a better one...


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

> nice except for that horrible bar tape.


agreed...why not try some white bar tape to match the saddle?


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Change your tape!!!! 

I'm getting white... Now using silver...


----------



## ZcarbonE (Nov 26, 2006)

*Madone*

For all you Madonians out there, do you like the bike or wish you puchased something else? Any criticisms of the Madone?


----------



## ZcarbonE (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh and daddy yo yo, thats a freakin awsome set up on your postal bike.


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

ZcarbonE said:


> Oh and daddy yo yo, thats a freakin awsome set up on your postal bike.


thank you. i loved it too! but i recently sold the frame, fork and the cinelli ram parts (bar/stem-combo & seatpost). i ordered a madone ssl 6.9 frameset and will go for syntace parts instead (f119 stem, racelite carbon bar, p6 seatpost). check them out on their website, i can really recommend those (not only for weight weenies). the rest of the components will remain (campy record, zipp, fsa crankset, etc.).

btw, i here's one more pic of my postal-bike with my regular wheelset (campy neutron carbon).


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

PM me if you ever want to part with the RAM bottle cages. They would look nice with my stem and seatpost.


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

spookyload said:


> PM me if you ever want to part with the RAM bottle cages. They would look nice with my stem and seatpost.


those are no cinelli ram-bottlecages, those are elite pase. and no, i don't wanna get rid of'em.


----------



## Old Yeller (Feb 5, 2005)

Here are my two Treks:

1987 1500 updated with full Shimano 105 and a 1998 7000zx only the wheels and frame are original.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

ZcarbonE said:


> For all you Madonians out there, do you like the bike or wish you puchased something else? Any criticisms of the Madone?



Love every bit of my SSL... Light, stiff, responsive, handles awesome, accelerates very nicely from under me...

Climbs well, descends nicely.. Stable... Goes in the direction I point the handlebars to without any hassle at all... Can weave it through a cone obstacle course FWIW.. (Don't ask why I did this.. I was bored.... Didn't use cones but yeah..)

Could't ask for more... Oh yeah, maybe I could.. If only they came with Lightweight Standard wheels at the same price


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

ZcarbonE said:


> For all you Madonians out there, do you like the bike or wish you puchased something else? Any criticisms of the Madone?


I love my Madone 5.2  Is much more of a bike than I am a rider. Would be nice to have DA group, but for the price you can't go wrong. Amazing bike.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

*My ride.*

I think I'm the only Y-foil left on RBR. Not too many of us around to begin with. Only a few more years on this baby and I'll be sittin' pretty retro style.


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

*my new one*

here' a little sneak preview for all you impatient fellows out there.

some facts & figures for my 2007 trek madone ssl 6.9 58cm frameset:
frame weight: 940g (including seatpost collar, bolts for 2 bottlecages, cable guides - as shown on the pics)
fork weight: 420g (uncut 32cm aluminum steerer; the fork is a bontrager race x lite, btw)


----------



## j.p.rich (Sep 22, 2005)

*Not quite stock.....*

Madone Mountain Storm P1 paint. Sorry about the pic quality.


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

the frame deserves nicer bottle cages. the skyscraper made of spacers doesn't look nice either. but if you want it that comfy... you should really consider buying a setback seatpost! the ada-wheels are, well, special. at least you don't see them very often.


----------



## j.p.rich (Sep 22, 2005)

*Umm, OK.....*

Point taken about the cages. But they hold the bottles better than some of the cooler looking ones. And yes, I'm pushing the rail length on the saddle. But my skyscraper looks only a very small bit taller than yours and the saddle to bar drop about the same, no?


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

j.p.rich said:


> Point taken about the cages. But they hold the bottles better than some of the cooler looking ones. And yes, I'm pushing the rail length on the saddle. But my skyscraper looks only a very small bit taller than yours and the saddle to bar drop about the same, no?


agreed. :thumbsup: i won't have that many spacers on my ssl 6.9 though.


----------



## tellico climber (Aug 14, 2006)

Daddy yo you, are you trying to freaking kill me with those pictures of your 6.9 frame. I am trying to decide between a 6.9 or 6.5 or 5.9sl. I had pretty much settled on the 6.5 but like the color of the 6.9 better but decided I could live with the black of the 6.5. But nooooo, now you have to flaunt those damn pictures on this form and have me lusting and all,now my head is spinning and I am confused. Shame,Shame,Shame on you. How is the paint detail on the frame by the way?


----------



## azuredrptp (Feb 8, 2006)

Daddy yo yo said:


> here' a little sneak preview for all you impatient fellows out there.


SWEET frame! :thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

azuredrptp said:


> SWEET frame!


isn't it!?  


tellico climber said:


> Daddy yo you, are you trying to freaking kill me with those pictures of your 6.9 frame. I am trying to decide between a 6.9 or 6.5 or 5.9sl. I had pretty much settled on the 6.5 but like the color of the 6.9 better but decided I could live with the black of the 6.5. But nooooo, now you have to flaunt those damn pictures on this form and have me lusting and all,now my head is spinning and I am confused. Shame,Shame,Shame on you. How is the paint detail on the frame by the way?


no, no, my friend. you should be greatful and thankful. just imagine you had bought the 6.5 without having seen my pics. of course, you would have been happy with that frame - but only until you would have seen my pics. so, i kinda protected you from making a mistake (although buying a trek never is a mistake).


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*No Splash Tape?*

Wow. I left town for a couple of weeks after posting my 5500 with the white/black splash bar tape. No good ? Actually I was talked into it by my LBS as blending with the frame colors. So you guys think it was actually - "out of white and we need to get rid of this crap".

The real problem I face now is cost. That stuff goes for like $11.00 Before I know it I'll be paying over $1000.00 for wheels!  Also, I have already started my GPS routine. We all know how it goes. Drop that first "hint" - damn near got lost out there today honey. Wait a week or so. Geez, they are making these neat GPS units for bikes. Could save my life......................... I am up to my next move which I have planned for tomorrow. Well look at this. Those GPS gagets are on sale! Sorry. OK, the tape goes. Thanks.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

bboseley said:


> Wow. I left town for a couple of weeks after posting my 5500 with the white/black splash bar tape. No good ? Actually I was talked into it by my LBS as blending with the frame colors. So you guys think it was actually - "out of white and we need to get rid of this crap".


well, honestly, you should get rid of this bar tape just as your lbs did.  i guess, that's what you call a slow seller, eh!?  "_look at this customer, i bet you a sixpack of buds that i will sell him this crappy looking bar tape_"... anyways, i'd go for white bar tape matching the saddle. next project: black tires. then you'd suddenly have a decent looking bike. and try to avoid your lbs for style-questions.  btw, why do you have so many headset-spacers? problems with your back?


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

here's my top bike. An '05 madone sl with DA 10. The ultegra 10 stuff that came on this is on my second bike, an '04 5200. Pics of that coming soon.


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

myette10 said:


> here's my top bike. An '05 madone sl with DA 10. The ultegra 10 stuff that came on this is on my second bike, an '04 5200. Pics of that coming soon.


strange...


----------



## skyline377 (Sep 27, 2004)

2004 5200...


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

*One more foiler out there*

great IM bike


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

*50 cm trek madone*

Anyone have a 50 cm Trek madone they post a photo of? I'm thinking of buying a Madone and the 50cm is probably my size, I'm 5'6" with a 77.7 cm inseam, and short arms. I heard the 50cm have a slight slope in the top tube, which if so, I'm not too crazy about. 

I currently ride a size small on a Giant TCR Advanced, and went to a bike fitter, who spent a few hours examining my positioning and riding style using a video. My top tube on the Giant is an effective 53.3 cm and the stem is a 90 mm. He swapped it for an 80 mm stem (which is ridiculously short, but works), and adjusted the stem height, and my upper back pain is gone. He also said that for me to ride with a 100-110 mm stem (which is ideal), the top tube should be around 52 cm for me.

The Trek 52cm Madones have a 53 cm top tube right?


----------



## timmyc (Mar 21, 2006)

*My 04 1500*

I love this bike! I made some upgrades to the drivetrain (Bontrager triple to a 105 double) but stock other than that. All in all a great ride.


----------



## biker_boy (Sep 10, 2002)

*My 1993 5200*

Hey,

This is my 1993 5200. I threw some 105 components on it, and have since added Mavic Cosmos wheels, Ultegra 10, and I love it. A bit too small for me, so it'll probably go up for sale soon, most likely replaced with a LeMond (gotta keep it all in the family...)

It looks really out of proportion, forgive the bad angle.


----------

